# South Dakota Squirrel Limit!



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Folks:

Just wanted to share a picture of a limit of squirrels I recently shot here in South Dakota. The dog in the picture, Kentucky Jody, is a feist squirrel dog. She treed 9 times, I saw 6 and killed 5.

Thanks for lookin',

-Marc


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Pretty nice


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Thanks! :sniper:

-Marc


----------

